

HN:If you could go to any conference/class/training... - tc7

My boss just stopped by and said, "Hey, we're in kind of a lull, so find some relevant training or soemthing you want to do and send me a link. Think big."<p>What would you guys go to or do? We do a lot of .NET development (mostly ASP.NET, some C# desktop stuff), and some front-end AJAX work with ExtJS. I'm not just looking for ideas for myself, though, so post whatever. :)<p>I went to VSLive last spring as my first conference, and wasn't totally impressed with the amount I learned. Yeah, you get out what you put in, but the 3 days full of 2 hour lectures format didn't seem to be the best way to learn.<p>Anyway, I'll shut up now. Have you guys had any great experiences with conferences or classes?
======
Mystalic
Grab a conference where you can get in additional networking as well as learn
about these types as well, or at least how they impact. Go to a conference
like the Web 2.0 Expo
(<http://en.oreilly.com/webexny2008/public/content/home>) or the New Media
Expo (<http://www.newmediaexpo.com/>) so you can gain a better understanding
of your industry and gain contacts in that industry. You'll also meet some of
the greats in the industry.

Conferences aren't all that much for direct learning, but more for ideas and
people. Do a class if you want to learn a new language.

All depends on your job responsibilities and what you want for your future.

(And yeah, I'll be at New Media in August)

------
pchristensen
OOPSLA. I'm hooked after listening to the podcasts of the 2007 keynotes
(<http://www.oopsla.org/oopsla2007/index.php?page=podcasts/>). I want to
associate with people who think about software in that way.

(incidentally, it has very little to do with OO, but it keeps the name because
OOPSLA has become a strong brand.)

